# Warning: Super Glue



## johan

Time & time again I read postings on this forum of guys resorting to Super Glue to fix something vape related. I just feel compelled to do this post here:

*Do not use Super Glue! as 99% of Super Glue purchased in South Africa comes from China and contains CYANIDE. Cyanide is highly toxic in any form and can kill you.*

The best to use is Pratley's 2-part clear epoxy - it's non-toxic in cured form, much more durable, does not off-gas toxic fumes when exposed to heat (like Super Glue does).

Please be safe and vape alive!​

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 3 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Alex

Superglue is awesome for fixing minor finger cuts, working in IT that's often one of the side effects. And a drop of superglue works better than anything. Afterwards, use a nail file or sandpaper. and you're left with a scar any plastic surgeon would be proud of.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike

Ths should stickied/pinned

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba

The best super glue story I have is a friend of mine about 20 years ago smoked some mountain cabbage and wanted eye drops to clear his red eyes, put super glue in by mistake, rushed to doctor who had to surgically reopen his eyes!

Reactions: Funny 16


----------



## Alex

capetocuba said:


> The best super glue story I have is a friend of mine about 20 years ago smoked some mountain cabbage and wanted eye drops to clear his red eyes, put super glue in by mistake, rushed to doctor who had to surgically reopen his eyes!


 
Damn!


----------



## Andre

Mike said:


> Ths should stickied/pinned


Your wish is our command.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

dunno about cyanide but all superblue is cyanoacrylate. does not withstand high heat or water.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

My go to superglue is Q-Bond that stuff is great. Don't use ot for anything vape or food prep related but must check about the cyanide thing when I get home.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## soonkia

Thanks for the Epoxy tip @johan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

some solid advice @johan , thank you

and to the other guys who contributed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike

I was working on something a few years back with low viscosity super glue. As I reached to grab the glue, I touched the nozzle which immediately stuck to my finger. Didn't want to let go of what I was about to glue so shook it lightly. Ended up falling in such a way that as it fell, it blasted a small shower of super glue into my face, catching my eye lashes, moustache, lips and my generally tender skin.

I don't like superglue anymore.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## johan

Alex said:


> Superglue is awesome for fixing minor finger cuts, working in IT that's often one of the side effects. And a drop of superglue works better than anything. Afterwards, use a nail file or sandpaper. and you're left with a scar any plastic surgeon would be proud of.


 
I'll rather stay safe and use my trustful old electric tape for minor cuts


----------



## Rooigevaar

capetocuba said:


> The best super glue story I have is a friend of mine about 20 years ago smoked some mountain cabbage and wanted eye drops to clear his red eyes, put super glue in by mistake, rushed to doctor who had to surgically reopen his eyes!


 
Did that when I was 4 years old, minus the mountain cabbage!! My dad used alot of eye drops so I wanted to be like him and grabbed the first thing that looked like eye drops... alot of winking at strangers that day!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Alex

johan said:


> I'll rather stay safe and use my trustful old *electric tape* for minor cuts


 
Now that's really old school

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Cat said:


> dunno about cyanide but all superblue is cyanoacrylate. does not withstand high heat or water.


 
That's if it is the original super glue (medical grade) and not the cheap stuff we buy in South Africa.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

What about Loctite? (Not cheap. Very expensive. one time i was going to take some at Action Bolt, but it was a large bottle - about 50ml - i think it was around R300-400)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Cat said:


> What about *Loctite*? (Not cheap. Very expensive. one time i was going to take some at Action Bolt, but it was a large bottle - about 50ml - i think it was around R300-400)


 
I purchased some loctite superglue two days ago at checkers 3ml - R34.oo


----------



## Cat

yes, 1ml ...and probably not the same stuff. Loctite Corp bought one of the well-known adhesive /etc companies, cant remember the name now. So...
But anyway, the general superglue at supermarkets and builders warehouse and so on, Loctite probably better than the rest.


----------



## Alex

Cat said:


> yes, 1ml ...and probably not the same stuff. Loctite Corp bought one of the well-known adhesive /etc companies, cant remember the name now. So...
> But anyway, the general superglue at supermarkets and builders warehouse and so on, Loctite probably better than the rest.


 
Was this stuff


----------



## JimmyZee

Highly doubtful that it contains cyanide, the main ingredient is cyanoacrylate. Maybe some confusion with the name?


----------



## johan

JimmyZee said:


> Highly doubtful that it contains cyanide, the main ingredient is cyanoacrylate. Maybe some confusion with the name?


 
Yes I know, but the cheep stuff (imported from china), not the quality medical & vet grade stuff are contaminated by cyanide (tests were done early 2002 by Roux Labs in Silverton). That's why I know about this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike

Could be trace amounts from when it's made.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Triskele

Gosh I am ashamed to admit I fixed a leak on my (only) tank late one night just a month ago with superglue and vaped that damn thing for two hours. First tried a stinky and put it out straight away cause it tasted like absolute crap. But yeah...oops. Threw it out and now have two tanks in rotation for those late night study sessions. Fatigue and nic withdrawal addled the brain... not a good decision in retrospect.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster

Loctite makes an industrial supper glue. runs like water but my brothers company uses the stuff to repair high pressure packing on steam lines in the factory. We used some of it at home a while ago to join a chain link to test the stuff. The chain is still hanging in the workshop with about 80kg hang from it. the stuff is crazy expensive though.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Arthster

@johan, from an ex electrician, there is no band aid like a roll of Nitto tape

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Derick

Probably unrelated, but if you add baby powder to superglue you can use it as a paste to make small repairs in plastics/resins, the baby powder also makes it so it sands off and smooths easier. Often used it in my RC heli days to do body repairs

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Arthster

Is still do that to make a filling compound for my model aircraft

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ravynheart

Forensic technicians use superglue vapour to lift fingerprints. They have to do it in a sealed chamber because of the cyanide fumes produced by heating the superglue 
(I watch too much Investigation Discovery channel) 
Its probably because it causes the chemical composition of the superglue to break down that causes the cyanide gas

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## acorn

Ravynheart said:


> Forensic technicians use superglue vapour to lift fingerprints. They have to do it in a sealed chamber because of the cyanide fumes produced by heating the superglue
> (I watch too much Investigation Discovery channel)
> Its probably because it causes the chemical composition of the superglue to break down that causes the cyanide gas



Its called *Cyanoacrylate,* used in Fuming chambers to develop latent fingerprints on smooth surfaces like glass

See below what good old Wiki is saying (Was even used in the Vietnam war to close emergency wounds)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyanoacrylate

*Toxicity[edit]*
The fumes from CA are a vaporized form of the cyanoacrylate monomer that irritate sensitive membranes in the eyes, nose, and throat. They are immediately polymerized by the moisture in the membranes and become inert. These risks can be minimized by using CA in well ventilated areas. About 5% of the population can become sensitized to CA fumes after repeated exposure, resulting in flu-like symptoms.[18] It may also act as a skin irritant and may cause an allergic skin reaction. The ACGIH assign a Threshold Limit Value exposure limit of 200 parts per billion. On rare occasions, inhalation may trigger asthma. There is no singular measurement of toxicity for all cyanoacrylate adhesives as there is a wide variety of adhesives that contain various cyanoacrylate formulations.

*The United States National Toxicology Program and the United Kingdom Health and Safety Executive have concluded that the use of ethyl cyanoacrylate is safe and that additional study is unnecessary*.[19] 2-octyl cyanoacrylate degrades much more slowly due to its longer organic backbone that slows the degradation of the adhesive enough to remain below the threshold of tissue toxicity. Due to the toxicity issues of ethyl cyanoacrylate, the use of 2-octyl cyanoacrylate for sutures is preferred.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ravynheart

VapeViper said:


> Its called *Cyanoacrylate,* used in Fuming chambers to develop latent fingerprints on smooth surfaces like glass
> 
> See below what good old Wiki is saying (Was even used in the Vietnam war to close emergency wounds)
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyanoacrylate
> 
> *Toxicity[edit]*
> The fumes from CA are a vaporized form of the cyanoacrylate monomer that irritate sensitive membranes in the eyes, nose, and throat. They are immediately polymerized by the moisture in the membranes and become inert. These risks can be minimized by using CA in well ventilated areas. About 5% of the population can become sensitized to CA fumes after repeated exposure, resulting in flu-like symptoms.[18] It may also act as a skin irritant and may cause an allergic skin reaction. The ACGIH assign a Threshold Limit Value exposure limit of 200 parts per billion. On rare occasions, inhalation may trigger asthma. There is no singular measurement of toxicity for all cyanoacrylate adhesives as there is a wide variety of adhesives that contain various cyanoacrylate formulations.
> 
> *The United States National Toxicology Program and the United Kingdom Health and Safety Executive have concluded that the use of ethyl cyanoacrylate is safe and that additional study is unnecessary*.[19] 2-octyl cyanoacrylate degrades much more slowly due to its longer organic backbone that slows the degradation of the adhesive enough to remain below the threshold of tissue toxicity. Due to the toxicity issues of ethyl cyanoacrylate, the use of 2-octyl cyanoacrylate for sutures is preferred.


I guess it's safe as long as you don't heat it up or swallow it. I think the risk of using it to seal wounds isn't in the superglue but the germs sealed in the wound

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

@VapeViper I've posted on numerous occasions since Feb 2014 regarding this specific contaminant in super glue, but the majority will not take head. Thanks for posting this, hopefully one sod will will take head from your post.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ravynheart

johan said:


> @VapeViper I've posted on numerous occasions since Feb 2014 regarding this specific contaminant in super glue, but the majority will not take head. Thanks for posting this, hopefully one sod will will take head from your post.


I hope so too. Cyanide isn't a pretty way to go

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## whatalotigot

Back in world war 2, super glue was used on the battle field to keep wounds closed with no risk of breaking stitches and also a quick and easy fix. But that was back then. Today Not sure on if/ how much there is in superglue. 

Cigarettes contain cyanide, in small traces, people still be walking around.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## baksteen8168

johan said:


> @VapeViper I've posted on numerous occasions since Feb 2014 regarding this specific contaminant in super glue, but the majority will not take head. Thanks for posting this, hopefully one sod will will take head from your post.



And I am that sorry sod.  Asked you last year about what glue to use. 

Pratley Clear was the answer iirc and I am still alive so I guess you were right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Ok let me google and try and explain. Most people seem to assume that *Super glue* is the same as *Surgical glue* (aka Medical grade super glue)

*What is the difference between super glue and medical grade or surgical glue?*

*Ordinary commercial Super glue*:




*Ethyl cyanoacrylate* (*ECA*), a cyanoacrylate ester, is an ethyl ester of 2-cyano-2-propenoic acid. It is a colorless liquid with low viscosity. It is the main component of cyanoacrylate glues and can be encountered under many trade names. Super glue and Krazy glue are believed to be ECA. Mercury Adhesives is an example of an American made ECA. [1] It is soluble in acetone, methyl ethyl ketone, nitromethane, and methylene chloride.[2] ECA polymerizes rapidly in presence of moisture. source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethyl_cyanoacrylate

*Medical grade superglue in* DERMABOND ADVANCED™ and a few others:




*2-Octyl cyanoacrylate* is an cyanoacrylate ester used in medical adhesives. It is closely related to octyl cyanoacrylate. source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2-Octyl_cyanoacrylate

*Medical grade superglue in* Histoacryl® Topical Skin Adhesive and a few others:




*n-Butyl cyanoacrylate* (*n-BCA*, *NBCA*), a cyanoacrylate ester, is a butyl ester of 2-cyano-2-propenoic acid. It is a clear colorless liquid with a sharp, irritating odor. It is insoluble in water. Its chief use is as the main component of medical cyanoacrylate glues.[1] It can be encountered under various trade names, e.g. *MediBond*, *MediCryl*, *PeriAcryl*, *GluStitch*, *Xoin*, *Gesika*, *VetGlu*, *Vetbond*, *LiquiVet*, *Indermil*, *LiquiBand*, *Histoacryl*, and others.[2] source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Butyl_cyanoacrylate

As you can see, the molecular formulas are a bit different (namely, the ester tails on the right side of each illustration). Three other differences:

Non-medical superglues utilize solvents that are toxic to human tissue, such as methanol, hence the common complaint of "burning" or irritation reported by those who use it on wounds.
The butyl, isobutyl and octyl esters used in medical-grade superglues have been reported to contain bacteriostatic properties.
The medical-grade superglues apparently have less of an exothermic reaction, reducing the chances of heat damage to tissue.
If I'm in the bush with a life threatening gushing wound, I would definitely use any superglue and hope for the best. In all other situations I will rather go for a stich up, but that just my opinion.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Derkster_122

capetocuba said:


> The best super glue story I have is a friend of mine about 20 years ago smoked some mountain cabbage and wanted eye drops to clear his red eyes, put super glue in by mistake, rushed to doctor who had to surgically reopen his eyes!


I cringe , sh@t that must have been sore!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez

superglue gassing is also used to pick up fingerprints on soft tissue. my 2c


----------



## Kalashnikov

will super glue stick to a pan that has nonstick cooking spray in it? -- asking for a friend

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked

johan said:


> Time & time again I read postings on this forum of guys resorting to Super Glue to fix something vape related. I just feel compelled to do this post here:
> 
> *Do not use Super Glue! as 99% of Super Glue purchased in South Africa comes from China and contains CYANIDE. Cyanide is highly toxic in any form and can kill you.*
> 
> The best to use is Pratley's 2-part clear epoxy - it's non-toxic in cured form, much more durable, does not off-gas toxic fumes when exposed to heat (like Super Glue does).
> 
> Please be safe and vape alive!​


What about Sticks like Shit? I have a drip-tip that keeps falling out, so I used Sticks like Shit to glue the base into the tank.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Alex

Hooked said:


> What about Sticks like Shit? I have a drip-tip that keeps falling out, so I used Sticks like Shit to glue the base into the tank.



Instead of doing that, try using dental floss. wrap it tightly between the o-ring and the groove, so that it pulls underneath the o-ring.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> What about Sticks like Shit? I have a drip-tip that keeps falling out, so I used Sticks like Shit to glue the base into the tank.



Hi @Hooked - i would agree with @Alex - rather go for a solution like that instead of using adhesive products. Those products may contain components that are dangerous to ingest - or the heat may somehow interact with them and the fumes let off may be poisonous. 

Am not sure if this applies to all adhesives - but personally I wouldn't risk it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Hi @Hooked - i would agree with @Alex - rather go for a solution like that instead of using adhesive products. Those products may contain components that are dangerous to ingest - or the heat may somehow interact with them and the fumes let off may be poisonous.
> 
> Am not sure if this applies to all adhesives - but personally I wouldn't risk it.


@Alex and @Silver the dental floss is a brilliant idea, thanks! However, Sticks like Shit does exactly what the name says, so too late now. That means that I have to throw away my iJust Start, which is OK because the battery only lasts for about an hour anyway! Not having much luck with my devices  ... iJust Start is stuck for good and I positively hate the iJust S which I bought recently. Going to buy something else within the next few days! Going to post under General Vaporizer asking for suggestions now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## r0ckf1re

Cat said:


> dunno about cyanide but all superblue is cyanoacrylate. does not withstand high heat or water.


Not all are cyanoacrylate. People in the marine tank hobby use super glue in their tanks, but it must have Cyanoacrylate. 

Cyanoacrylate glue's ability to resist water has made it popular with marine aquariumhobbyists for fragging corals.


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

In future I'll look before I leap. I've now done some belated googling on Sticks like Shit. The packaging says that it contains Acetylacetonate and "May produce an allergic reaction". I googled Acetylacetonate and it's highly toxic. Fortunately for me I haven't used the iJust Start which I "fixed" very much and I've had no discernible side-effects. For those interested in more information (which I should have googled BEFORE using it on my iJust Start) read on, while I continue to berate myself.

"acetylacetonate is (organic chemistry) any salt of the enol form of acetylacetone."
http://wikidiff.com/acetylacetonate/acetylacetone

And what is acetylacetone? Apparently it's Product Name is Aluminum (III) Acetylacetonate

*Danger Hazard statements: *
Fatal if swallowed.
Causes skin irritation.
May cause an allergic skin reaction.
Causes serious eye irritation
May cause respiratory irritation.

*Precautionary statements: *
Avoid breathing dust / fume / gas / mist / vapours / spray.
Wash skin thoroughly after handling.
Do not eat, drink or smoke when using this product.
Wear eye protection / face protection / gloves.
IF SWALLOWED: Immediately call a POISON CENTER or doctor / physician. Rinse mouth.
IF ON SKIN: Wash with plenty of soap and water.
IF INHALED: Remove victim to fresh air and keep at rest in a position comfortable for breathing. Call a POISON CENTER or doctor / physician if you fee unwell.
IF IN EYES: rinse cautiously with water for several minutes. Remove contact lenses, if present and easy to do. Continue rinsing.
If skin irritation or rash occurs: Get medical advice / attention.
If eye irritation persists: Get medical advice / attention.

*GHS Classification:
Globally Harmonized System of Classification and Labelling - Wikipedia*
_https://en.wikipedia.org/.../Globally_Harmonized_System_of_Classification_and_Lab...
The Globally Harmonized System of Classification and Labelling of Chemicals (GHS) is an internationally agreed-upon standard managed by the United Nations that was set up to replace the assortment of hazardous material classification and labelling schemes previously used around the world.
_
Acute toxicity, Oral - 2
Skin irritation - 2
Eye irritation - 2A
Skin sensitization - 1
Specific target organ toxicity - single exposure - 3

*HMIS ratings (scale 0-4): *
_The Hazardous Materials Identification System(HMIS) is a numerical hazard rating that incorporates the use of labels with color developed by the American Coatings Association as a compliance aid for the OSHA Hazard Communication Standard._
_Hazardous Materials Identification System - Wikipedia_
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hazardous_Materials_Identification_System

Health hazard: 4*
Flammability: 1
Physical hazard: 0

https://noahtech.com/data/safety.14700.pdf

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## johan

No wonder its called "Sticks like Shit" - in my books "Shit" is highly toxic .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

hooked if you still have it you can remove it with an organic solvent if you want. try a mineral oil or or natural turpentine available from a arts store.
Johan is right.rather go with parley epoxy once cured its good to go or better yet they got a marine grade clear epoxy and it cost the same price its got a green tab

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## veecee

Can't you use acetone to remove superglue? 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

veecee said:


> Can't you use acetone to remove superglue?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk



Indeed, also *Acetone* is often found in household nail polish remover 

http://www.supergluecorp.com/?q=removingsuperglue.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

I've been using superglue to close cuts and wounds since waaay back. If it was that bad, I'd be dead. 

However, Cyanide is only released when heated as the original molecule degrades and releases Cyanide in gas form. Which is lethal even in small amounts. And a lot of mods do get very hot.

This is a solid thread. Definitely something to spread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

acetone.xylene toluene,toluol,water based paint stripper.but it needs to be flushed properly...which bring us to my next invention,waterproof vaper.you can now vape in the comfort of you shower

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Spyro

Resistance said:


> acetone.xylene toluene,toluol,water based paint stripper.but it needs to be flushed properly...which bring us to my next invention,waterproof vaper.you can now vape in the comfort of you shower

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Resistance said:


> acetone.xylene toluene,toluol,water based paint stripper.but it needs to be flushed properly...which bring us to my next invention,waterproof vaper.you can now vape in the comfort of you shower


My hands are kind of full when I'm in the shower

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Christos said:


> My hands are kind of full when I'm in the shower



Here you go

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Feliks Karp said:


> Here you go


I meant while im watching YouTube on my waterproof phone while skyping etc etc from the shower...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SinnerG

Hooked said:


> What about Sticks like Shit? I have a drip-tip that keeps falling out, so I used Sticks like Shit to glue the base into the tank.


Sometime in the last few months this product must've received a number of complaints about their branding. The result, however, is going to piss off the ANC:

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

that shit is out for a few years now.they didn't notice


----------



## Resistance

however I think that was printed like that on purpose

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

anyway have a merry vapey Christmas all


----------



## SinnerG

Resistance said:


> that shit is out for a few years now.they didn't notice


I was at the hardware 3 months back buying some No More Nails and I spotted the Sticks Like Shit on the shelf. Go back a month after that and none of them carried the full name on them. Just found it funny with an the white monopoly cRapital thing going on at the time.


----------



## Resistance

when I first used this it was spelled sticks like sh*t not sticks like sh!t that was a few years ago.and why I remember this is a guy contracted me to do a carport and he fixed a pool using that stuff and I didn't believe him till he showed me the gash he filled. and that was way back in 2011 he also showed me what the super glue looks like that the previous guy tried.but either way we are high jacking this thread and none of us are getting credits for it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine

superglue works really well on wounds, i don't like putting up sutures on myself so i use superglue from time to time too

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

Pratleys white putty works a treat if you lose a tooth filling.
I've had my Pratleys filling for about 3 years now.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spyro

Captain Chaos said:


> Pratleys white putty works a treat if you lose a tooth filling.
> I've had my Pratleys filling for about 3 years now.



Really? I can't tell if you're joking or not .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

Captain Chaos said:


> Pratleys white putty works a treat if you lose a tooth filling.



My crown came loose once and being a Sunday nobody was open. I eventually got hold of a Dentist who told me to use Super Glue to fix it back in place temporarily. Thought it was weird but it worked. Since then, every Dentist I have visited I have asked the same and they all confirmed it can work as a temporary solution. But then again, they're Dentists and not Clinical Pharmacologists so they may not know about the exact ingredients and the issues regarding it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

@Spyro, promise you it's true! I am sh*t scared of dentists. They stick so many needles in me to numb the area that I end up looking like a freaking pin cushion. No-go.

If I want to have work done on my pearly whites, it means theater time for me. Don't know why. I'll probably be able to vape 100ml's of cyanide and get away with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

Captain Chaos said:


> @Spyro, promise you it's true! I am sh*t scared of dentists. They stick so many needles in me to numb the area that I end up looking like a freaking pin cushion. No-go.
> 
> If I want to have work done on my pearly whites, it means theater time for me. Don't know why. I'll probably be able to vape 100ml's of cyanide and get away with it.



That's hectic. I recently had a filling fall out. I'm a little concerned that I wouldn't be able to clean it out properly before hand and end up pratley-ing some nasty stuff in there. 

I also don't like the dentist at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

I just rinsed well with Listerine and then some luke warm boiled water and voila!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine

Spyro said:


> Really? I can't tell if you're joking or not .


Pratleys has been used in spacecrafts since the 50's. itll hold a tooth lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Captain Chaos

And proudly South African as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

pratley makes extremely good products.some even rated best in the world.
its the cheap stuff that ruins lives.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

@IVapesDaNicotine true story bro.I know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoboVA

Alex said:


> Superglue is awesome for fixing minor finger cuts, working in IT that's often one of the side effects. And a drop of superglue works better than anything. Afterwards, use a nail file or sandpaper. and you're left with a scar any plastic surgeon would be proud of.


I agree


----------



## swisscheese

Super glue can take forever to cure when you have an air gap. Also always nervous to let go in case the surfaces havent bonded yet and you end up back to square one. Sprinkle some Bicarbonate of Soda on super glue and it cures instantly.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## BoboVA

swisscheese said:


> Super glue can take forever to cure when you have an air gap. Also always nervous to let go in case the surfaces havent bonded yet and you end up back to square one. Sprinkle some Bicarbonate of Soda on super glue and it cures instantly.


the main thing to do carefully

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dappkid

Question. Using super glue that has Cyanoacrylate in it be ok to glue the Mods 510 connector from inside the mod to prevent having a loose tank?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Dappkid said:


> Question. Using super glue that has Cyanoacrylate in it be ok to glue the Mods 510 connector from inside the mod to prevent having a loose tank?



I can’t see why not @Dappkid 
As long as it’s not a squonker so you not inhaling vaporized juice close to the superglue 

nevertheless, I’d still suggest rather looking for a safer alternative glue

not an expert on this so let’s see what others say

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

Use gorilla glue.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

johan said:


> Time & time again I read postings on this forum of guys resorting to Super Glue to fix something vape related. I just feel compelled to do this post here:
> 
> *Do not use Super Glue! as 99% of Super Glue purchased in South Africa comes from China and contains CYANIDE. Cyanide is highly toxic in any form and can kill you.*
> 
> The best to use is Pratley's 2-part clear epoxy - it's non-toxic in cured form, much more durable, does not off-gas toxic fumes when exposed to heat (like Super Glue does).
> 
> Please be safe and vape alive!​


ALL Superglue contains Cyanide, before binning it tho', read this;
(Remembering that table salt contains two DEADLY chemicals Sodium and Chlorine)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyanoacrylate#:~:text=While the glue is not,skin can cause chemical burns.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

